# Engine house



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

I'm working on the Alpine Division HO scale two stall engine house with interior. I'm painting the building a slightly brownish gray color and have been looking at the roof for it. I am going to keep it removable in two sections and have been thinking about the color for it. I was thinking the normal dark gray/black with some patches here and there but then I started thinking about a hot tar and stone roof would look better on it than just a rolled roof. The hot tar/stone roof fits that type of building better I think. I have some fine gray ballast and am thinking I'll just use that for it. 
Is this a bit to much? Fine ballast to big for the roof?
Let me know what ya'll think to help me decide this option.

Thanks
David


----------



## alcoman (Nov 4, 2009)

How about using sandpaper? Use some fine ballast and paint to make it less uniform in texture and color.


----------



## Model Train Structures (Oct 10, 2013)

I use sandpaper too.

D.A.


----------



## golfermd (Apr 19, 2013)

Hadn't thought about using the sandpaper. Great idea! I have a lot of sticky back stuff I am using for other projects so no problem getting it. What grit would you recommend?


----------



## apoc444 (Jan 28, 2013)

pictures man this needs pics


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

I recently scratch built a small animal shed for my layout and used medium brown 50 grit sandpaper for the roof. It looks great!


----------



## Model Train Structures (Oct 10, 2013)

golfermd said:


> Hadn't thought about using the sandpaper. Great idea! I have a lot of sticky back stuff I am using for other projects so no problem getting it. What grit would you recommend?


It depends on the scale. If it's a small scale like HO, I use fine grit. If it it larger scale like O, I'll use larger 80 grit. I paint mine too to give it depth and realism. I sometimes use sandpaper for ground cover depending on the application. Apoc suggested pics, so here are a few of some ground cover.
Thanks for looking,
D.A.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Sure do wish there was a Studebaker like that available in HO scale!


----------



## Model Train Structures (Oct 10, 2013)

raleets said:


> Sure do wish there was a Studebaker like that available in HO scale!


Raleets, This '57 Stude is for an O scale layout; it's 1:43. When I bought it, it was a brand new bright and shiny donor, now it's hard to tell where the rust starts and the red mud stops. LOL Here's a pic of the overall car.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

My grandfather worked at Studebaker in South Bend and helped build those cars. He was a welder on the final line.
Can't find any Stude's in HO.


----------



## Model Train Structures (Oct 10, 2013)

Here's a few Studes I found in 1:87 scale. Scroll down the whole page.
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trk...baker&_nkw=1:87+studebaker&_sacat=0&_from=R40

For some reason that link didn't work. Go to 'fleabay' and type in: 1:87 Studebaker


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Lo and behold......I just found a '59 Hawk on fleaBay. Cheap too, so I've got a bid going.
It's not the greatest, but better than no Studebaker at all.


----------



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

So I have gotten the hot tar and stone roof completed today and mounted it. I still have more work to do on the entire house before its completely done. I first painted the panels black then a pretty good layer of glue brushed on followed by a heavy layer of WS fine gray blend ballast. Tapped off the excess and let it dry over night.







Thanks for all the help and comments

David


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Excellent work. Looks great! :appl:


----------



## Model Train Structures (Oct 10, 2013)

Nice work David! Is it a scratch build?

D.A.


----------

